# AM I GOING THREW MY CHANGE ?



## HEIDIELLEN (May 31, 2001)

Hi , i am sitting here thinking am i going threw my change ? . I am only 31 years old , but i have always had trouble with my period ( i started at 11 years old ) . i have never been regular but have always suffered from bad PMT. over the past 6 years my period come every 40 to 60 days and i was heavy . but over the past year i am lighter , and i cant seem to sleep i have all these hot sweats that semm to come from my boots and i feel as though i am going to faint. i am also feeling very short tempered , my brain dont seem to work any more and i am very dry down below ( sorry to be so to the point ) . And tearful is not the word , and i have this silly little thing my overies feel silverey if nor know what i mean i they just feel well strange. Well i am under the hospital who treat me for PMT but i keep asking if i can be going threw my change but all they say is you are to young but both my grandmother and my aunt went thre this in there 30's .i have loads more symptoms but i dont want to bore you .... thanks for reading i would love to hear your thoughts HEidi


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Many of the symptoms of menopause are the same symptoms of thyroid disease. (Hot flashes, night sweats, irritability, etc are also symptoms of hyperthyroidism) A blood test can be done to check your thyroid for disease.Blood work for your sex hormones (FSH, LH) would indicate if you were in menopause. Good luck!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I agree that getting your thyroid checked is a great idea. But after that, if all is normal, have your hormone levels checked. Many women are experiencing early menopause. Go to www.earlymenopause.com It is a great website with GREAT information.Good luck. Tiss


----------

